# Whats wrong w/ this birth pic?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is a test!

This is Tillys birth of her 3rd doeling, Goldie, they were born on Feb. 20th. I know "whats wrong"...how many of you know? Just a little goat quiz as I know that many of you have had does present this way, and those of you who didn't I suggest being prepared to act fast! All 3 are healthy almost 3 week old kids! Thank God I was there!


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, pick me! I know what's wrong. 
But I don't know what to do, so tell us when others have had a chance to see. 
GREAT item to share!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Hard to see clearly but feet pointing up?


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

back feet ?


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

The feet are clearly upside down. You would need to go in:
1.Push the kid back
2.Rotate the kid so its right side up and in the correct position to be born.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so from what I think I can see is a hoof turned towards the ceiling, and I dont see a nose - is the baby upside down and head back??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am gonna tease you all a bit longer....just to see how many more "good guesses" are out there....you are on the right track. :idea:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok here are my guesses:
1. she was coming backwards with only one foot presented, in which you must push her back in and get that other foot out
2. she was just coming out backwards(no biggy for me)
3. She was coming out on her side

Thanks all I got for now :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, or, that is just one back foot coming out, and that is somebody else's nose next to it.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Only one back leg coming out?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm...lets see....

The baby is coming out rear first.
The baby is coming out rear first with only one leg...and in that case...you push the baby back and get both rear legs.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh or it could be the upside down with one leg back presentation....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can not see it clearly, but to me it looks like the foot is in the right direction, but there is only one. IF that is the case, I go in and feel for the other foot, bring it out to be with the other one, and feel for a nose also. I push the baby back in if I need to.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I've waited for the answer long enough! LOL Sorry, I have more kids due later this month, so I have to know before then. So, it's obviously breech, but, that's all I can see. 

Please tell me what happened next!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, this was the second kid to present this way this kidding season. 
First off, when I realized the feet were upside down I panicked and thot it was coming head first....but it was actually the back feet AND she was upside down. I didn't do anything because BOTH hooves were side by side, Tilly pushed and the bubble burst as I was grabbing a towel to be able to pull the kid...A tug from me and PLOP! Out she came and I very quickly used the towel to get the birth fluids from her face and hurriedly used an infants aspirator to clear her nose and mouth before she could inhale. 

Most births that present this way are easy for the mom to deliver, but it is very likely the kid will drown without help from you. If she was presenting front feet first and upside down I would have had to push her back and hopefully be able to pull the head around, which Thank Goodness it didn't happen that way. Goldie is doing very well too, right along her sisters as far as growth and development!
Bootsie presented Teddy the same way the week before, but before I realized how he was presenting she had him on the ground and I almost lost him because he inhaled and was gasping and "jerking" to get air...once again...an infants nasal aspirator was his lifesaver as well as being turned to hang by his back feet to help drain any fluid from his lungs.

AN ABSOLUTE MUST HAVE FOR YOUR KIDDING KIT....A "SNOT SUCKER"!!
Walmart or any drugstore will have these in the baby section, get the one with the long tube and is one piece...the one that has the detachable plastic "nose end" won't work as you cannot get it into the kids mouth easy and effectively enough to help it.

Thanks to those who participated in my little "goat quiz"...I am glad I was able to get one pic of her giving birth...I thot this was fun too! Figure that one LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It was good to see before I have to deal with something like that- but how did you know it was the back feet at the time the picture was taken?
Thanks


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

There are two correct ways for a kid to come...
1- diving position nose over two front legs 
2 -rear feet first

You can usually tell what way the kid is coming by the bottom of the feet. If the soles of the feet are up, its coming backward, if they're down its coming diving.

I've had kids come sideways, one leg front, both legs back, butt first and 1 leg first rear. I have never had a doe present a situation and not be able to deliver it. Normally if she can't deliver it she doesn't get a bubble out at all so I go in and figure out the problem, and pull.

My guess would have been rear feet first but I didn't see a problem.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> My guess would have been rear feet first but I didn't see a problem.


You're right Ashley, maybe I should have titled it "Whats not normal w/ this pic?"

The bubble didn't burst right away, she was standing when it first presented and the kid came out further into it when she laid down. If you look close enough, believe me it is very diferent than a still picture, you can tell front feet from back feet by the way the hoof is turned. If you have any kids bouncing around now that are a week old or less, pick up their feet so you are looking at the soles, the back ones look different than the front. And the way they flex is different too, the back don't flex as far as the front, next time you do hoof trims you can see this.
Also, these are pygmy babies so their knee isn't far from their hoof and the legs are not very long either...easy to see and if need be, to feel. If you have to go in after pushing the kid back you can tell front feet by back ones by feeling for the knee.

I've had Bootsie also deliver a true breech...tail first with the rear legs tucked under the belly...a bubble the I saw the tail(thot it was an ear at first) one big push and she got her out.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Izzy did that...first kid was a full breech! Being a real newbie, I couldn't figure out what I was seeing at first. But, before I could panic, this baby just shot out! She delivered 3 of the 4 just like that! Unbelievable.


----------

